# Reviews- how many have you done? Are you the leader of the pack?



## Panina (Jan 19, 2019)

Just was wondering who among us that are currently active on TUG has written the most timeshare reviews.  I love reading the reviews and write one everywhere I go. It amazes me I have written 43 since 9/28/2015.  I can just imagine what my number would be if I wrote one since Tug started but I was just a looker in the old days not a participator.  

So how many have you written?  I know there are many that have written many more then me.  And if you haven’t written any recently, here’s my nudge.  I want more to read.


----------



## DrQ (Jan 20, 2019)

Three, just a babe in the woods.


----------



## Steve Fatula (Jan 20, 2019)

I don't think I have done a review, but I have posted videos of two places that had no videos for TUG to use on the main site.


----------



## pedro47 (Jan 20, 2019)

I have not written that many reviews  because we really enjoyed going back to our home resort in Virginia and traveling to SC.

I disliked to drive more than six (6) hours one way to a resort and the cost of flying have more than triple in the past twenty years . Plus, the number of direct flights to our final destination are becoming very limited out of the Norfolk, Virginia airport. IMHO.


----------



## WinniWoman (Jan 20, 2019)

It looks like I have done 17 of them starting in 2009. I rarely exchange, but I do try to keep writing reviews of our home resorts anyway, as things can change for better or worse each year.


----------



## Panina (Jan 20, 2019)

Steve Fatula said:


> I don't think I have done a review, but I have posted videos of two places that had no videos for TUG to use on the main site.


I am sure your reviews with be great if you did them.  Your posts are always interesting.


----------



## klpca (Jan 20, 2019)

I'm at 30. I regularly use the reviews when deciding where to go, so I try to repay the favor. TUG reviews are the best because you can tell that they are real.


----------



## Panina (Jan 20, 2019)

klpca said:


> I'm at 30. I regularly use the reviews when deciding where to go, so I try to repay the favor. TUG reviews are the best because you can tell that they are real.


I agree they are the best and if more tuggers did them it would even be better...that is why occasionally I post about them to give a nudge.


----------



## DaveNV (Jan 20, 2019)

~30 or so.  Maybe a few more.  I find I visit the same places a lot of folks go to, so I can't add much to what has already been written.  If I have something occur that I think will give someone else a head's up, I'll make sure to bring it up in my review.  But to stay in the same place (and often, even the same unit number) as the person before me, I have little to add to the conversation.  I often add motel or hotel nights in conjunction with timeshare stays, so a lot of my vacations aren't fully represented on Tug.

If I'm considering booking a resort, I'll read the recent Tug reviews to find out if there are "exchanger beware" warnings, or specific unit numbers to request (or avoid), so I can make the most of the time spent there.  But to be completely honest, I am not much for hanging around the resort all day, regardless how nice it may be.  I'm an "on the go" vacationer, so I'm more interested in things to see and do in the area, than I am about resort activities.  Give me a comfortable bed, a hot shower, a microwave and a good coffee pot, and I'm pretty easy to please.  Views and such are important, but are rarely critical.  Nice, of course, but not a deal breaker, if I'm staying there because of what's in the area, and not spending much time on the resort grounds.  Case in point:  I owned at Kauai Beach Villas for more than 10 years, and stayed there about a dozen times.  I never once used a barbecue or swam in the resort pool. (What does that say about me?  LOL!)

Dave


----------



## Panina (Jan 20, 2019)

DaveNW said:


> ~30 or so.  Maybe a few more.  I find I visit the same places a lot of folks go to, so I can't add much to what has already been written.  If I have something occur that I think will give someone else a head's up, I'll make sure to bring it up in my review.  But to stay in the same place (and often, even the same unit number) as the person before me, I have little to add to the conversation.  I often add motel or hotel nights in conjunction with timeshare stays, so a lot of my vacations aren't fully represented on Tug.
> 
> If I'm considering booking a resort, I'll read the recent Tug reviews to find out if there are "exchanger beware" warnings, or specific unit numbers to request (or avoid), so I can make the most of the time spent there.  But to be completely honest, I am not much for hanging around the resort all day, regardless how nice it may be.  I'm an "on the go" vacationer, so I'm more interested in things to see and do in the area, than I am about resort activities.  Give me a comfortable bed, a hot shower, a microwave and a good coffee pot, and I'm pretty easy to please.  Views and such are important, but are rarely critical.  Nice, of course, but not a deal breaker, if I'm staying there because of what's in the area, and not spending much time on the resort grounds.  Case in point:  I owned at Kauai Beach Villas for more than 10 years, and stayed there about a dozen times.  I never once used a barbecue or swam in the resort pool. (What does that say about me?  LOL!)
> 
> Dave


If I read a review that you wrote that said I don’t have anything to add, I agree with the last 2 reviews that too would be helpful.  It would be another opinion if it’s good or bad.  The more people that say good or bad the more validity the reviews have.


----------



## DrQ (Jan 20, 2019)

DaveNW said:


> ~30 or so.  Maybe a few more.  I find I visit the same places a lot of folks go to, so I can't add much to what has already been written.  If I have something occur that I think will give someone else a head's up, I'll make sure to bring it up in my review.  But to stay in the same place (and often, even the same unit number) as the person before me, I have little to add to the conversation.  I often add motel or hotel nights in conjunction with timeshare stays, so a lot of my vacations aren't fully represented on Tug.
> 
> Dave


I agree with you on this. I can see a review worthy when:

There is a change (good or bad)
Realistically setting expectations (lots of negative reviews for a humble resort)
There has not been a review in a long time
I don't see value in "me too"


----------



## bbodb1 (Jan 20, 2019)

More than I remembered writing -  15 reviews since 2016.  

Mary Ann's point about reviewing the same resort is one of the reasons I tried to review the places we have stayed at more than once as well.  Things can (and do) change over time at resorts and reading reviews over time about the same resort written by the same person gives me a better feel for a resort in many cases.  Especially if the reviews provide details and not just the "we so enjoyed Resort Delta and want to come back every year!!"  rah-rah.  

I also strongly agree with Katherine's point above as well - I've found some very good reviews on TUG and want to pay it forward as much as I can as well.  

@TUGBrian - just a thought here (one we have probably tossed at you before) but it would be a nice addition if users could 'like' reviews.  In my mind, a review could be "liked" if a reader found it helpful, contained useful insights and/or was filled with a lot of detail.  Is there someway registered TUG users could like reviews in this manner?  If that were possible, I could imagine a reader looking at Resort Delta could filter (in some way) and only see those reviews that were liked......   Just an idea.....


----------



## mdurette (Jan 20, 2019)

I just started writing them a couple years ago.  So far, 9 in 2 years.    I have missed some.  

I just returned from a frequently visited resort, but have already done 2 for that same resort and nothing has changed, so I won’t do another.  

I have a template in word with paragraph topics.   I find it easier to go to that. It reminds me of points to comment on.  Then I just cut and paste into tug


----------



## jlp879 (Jan 20, 2019)

I'm at 31 to date, but you just reminded me that I haven't finished our Christmas timeshare review yet.  I still owe TUG a couple more.  

I also think it's paying it forward, because timeshare reviews by timeshare owners are a lot more meaningful to me than TripAdvisor reviews.  It's the first place I look.


----------



## RX8 (Jan 20, 2019)

bbodb1 said:


> More than I remembered writing -  15 reviews since 2016.



For some reason you aren’t getting credit for your reviews because you haven’t made the TUG Review Crew highlight (or at least it isn’t shown under your user name).

Edited - someone fixed it because you are now a Tug Review Veteran!


----------



## Conan (Jan 20, 2019)

I count 81 of mine posted at https://tug2.com/MyTUGReviews.aspx#
I think at least a few may have gone missing, since the most recent I see there is from June 2015.


----------



## Panina (Jan 21, 2019)

Conan said:


> I count 81 of mine posted at https://tug2.com/MyTUGReviews.aspx#
> I think at least a few may have gone missing, since the most recent I see there is from June 2015.


Impressive, So far your the leader of the pack.


----------



## TUGBrian (Jan 21, 2019)

Conan said:


> I count 81 of mine posted at https://tug2.com/MyTUGReviews.aspx#
> I think at least a few may have gone missing, since the most recent I see there is from June 2015.



we count 81 as well on your membership record, just 3 out of the top spot that is held by @overthehill


----------



## Conan (Jan 21, 2019)

Here's my chance to get to the top!
Since mid-2015 we've been to (and haven't reviewed)

Wyndham Santa Barbara, Pompano Beach, FL (#3871)
Kuleana Club, Maui, HI (#0030)
Ventura at Boca Raton, FL (#0636)
Hawthorn Suites By Wyndham, Naples, FL (#D753)
Greenlinks Golf Resort, Naples, FL (#8848)
Hilton Grand Vacations Club at McAlpin, Miami Beach, FL (#4865)
Washington D.C. Hilton (#D733) 
Wyndham Midtown 45, NYC (#D736)
Bonita Resort and Club, FL (#1680) 
Cottages at Shipyard, Hilton Head Island (#3298)
Sea Pines Plantation, Hilton Head Island (#0040)
Ona Aucanada, Mallorca (#2821)
Ona Cala Pi Club, Mallorca (#2967)
Torrent Bay Club/Marina Palace, Ibiza (#1418/#4183)
Sandrift Resort, Naples, FL (#5143) 
Thurnham Hall, Lancaster, England (#4128)
Kilconquhar Estate and Country Club, Fife, Scotland (#0493)
Sutton Hall Timeshare Club, North Yorkshire, England (#0804) 
Royal Haciendas, Playa del Carmen, MX
Fitzpatrick Castle Holiday Homes, Killiney, Ireland (#0513)


----------



## bbodb1 (Jan 21, 2019)

Okay, I can't resist this one.........

@Conan - what is best in life?


----------



## bbodb1 (Jan 21, 2019)

mdurette said:


> I just started writing them a couple years ago.  So far, 9 in 2 years.    I have missed some.
> 
> I just returned from a frequently visited resort, but have already done 2 for that same resort and nothing has changed, so I won’t do another.
> 
> I have a template in word with paragraph topics.   I find it easier to go to that. It reminds me of points to comment on.  Then I just cut and paste into tug



This has been mentioned previously in this thread, but I would suggest you consider there is value in doing another review on the resort you previously visited (even if nothing changed) because if that resort is highly rated, consistency at the high level would increase the attractiveness of the resort if this were a resort I was considering.  

At the same time, if your previous reviews were at something less than a high level, and those problems still exist, that tells me the management is not addressing areas of need.  

Just a thought.....


----------



## Panina (Jan 21, 2019)

Conan said:


> Here's my chance to get to the top!
> Since mid-2015 we've been to (and haven't reviewed)
> 
> Wyndham Santa Barbara, Pompano Beach, FL (#3871)
> ...


Now start climbing, your almost there. I look forward to reading them all.


----------



## bbodb1 (Jan 21, 2019)

RX8 said:


> For some reason you aren’t getting credit for your reviews because you haven’t made the TUG Review Crew highlight (or at least it isn’t shown under your user name).
> 
> Edited - someone fixed it because you are now a Tug Review Veteran!



Thank you for noting that, RX8 and TUGBrian (if I had to guess) for fixing that!


----------



## Conan (Jan 21, 2019)

bbodb1 said:


> Okay, I can't resist this one.........
> 
> @Conan - what is best in life?



I would give top marks to Craigendarroch Scotland, Westin St. John, and Hilton Club NYC.

More broadly, the best timeshares are those that let us stay a week, at a good price in reasonable comfort, in an area we might otherwise have missed:

Camelback Resort, Scottsdale, Arizona (#1150)
Tristram's Landing, Nantucket, Massachusetts (#0052)
Little Gull, Longboat Key, Florida (#0865)
Villas at Banyan Bay, San Pedro Island, Belize (#5946)
Stouts Hill, Gloucestershire, England (#0939)
Langdale, Cumbria, England (#0813)
Anfi Beach Club, Gran Canaria (#3081)
Macdonald Villacana, Estepona, Spain (#1847)
Four Seasons Vilamoura, Portugal (#2062)
Il Poggio, Tuscany, Italy (#4182)
I Gioielli del Doge, Venice, Italy (#3577)
Hotel Deutschmeister, Vienna, Austria (#1870)
Grand Hyatt, Istanbul, Turkey (#C151)
Anezina Village, Paros, Greece (#4806)
Candia Park Village, Agios Nikolaos, Crete (#3232)
Marriott's Phuket Beach Club, Thailand (MPU)
Nepean Country Club, Victoria, Australia (#1169)


----------



## JohnPaul (Jan 23, 2019)

Looks like I’m currently at 61.


----------



## b2bailey (Feb 11, 2019)

Somehow I missed reading this last month. All I can say is WOW. First to Panina, 43 in just over 3 years. Curious how many resorts were visited. And then... Am I correct there are two people who have done 61!? Amazing.

I used to do better, until the time I spent extensive time on one, only to somehow "lose it" while editing. At the time, I only had my Kindle available so could not follow suggested method of creating in separate document. Now that I have access to a computer, I may 'revisit ' .


----------



## Panina (Feb 11, 2019)

b2bailey said:


> Somehow I missed reading this last month. All I can say is WOW. First to Panina, 43 in just over 3 years. Curious how many resorts were visited. And then... Am I correct there are two people who have done 61!? Amazing.
> 
> I used to do better, until the time I spent extensive time on one, only to somehow "lose it" while editing. At the time, I only had my Kindle available so could not follow suggested method of creating in separate document. Now that I have access to a computer, I may 'revisit ' .


After I write my review where I am staying this week I will be at 50.  I actually stood at 35 differnet resorts and six were where I toured the property, the rest are duplicates where I have additional info to add.  

I traveled  to many more timeshare resorts over the years.  I only started writing reviews a few years ago but have been timesharing for 33 years.  I started young at 25.  

Can you imagine how many I would have written if I did them all...I can remember going to different timeshares in Barbados, Cable Beach Nassau, Aruba, Cape Cod, Atlantic City, Orlando, Miami, Boca Raton, Delray Beach, Arizona, Montauk, Vermont, New Hampshire, Virginia,  the list goes on and on that I never wrote a review for.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Feb 11, 2019)

I am at 53, if I counted corrected.  There must be a count somewhere, but I could not find it. 

I generally only write reviews if there is a review reward listed.  If someone has just submitted a review and I can't add anything else of value, I will skip it.  If I have been to a resort previously, and some time has passed I will just add comments on what has changed.  It it is a new resort, a resort with little info, or a resort that I plan to frequent more as it is within driving distance, often then I will a detailed recon on room numbers and types and focus the review of that.  I did that with the recent Wyndham Austin review I submitted a few months back.  

I usually check the review status just before leaving or while I am at a resort, then I decide if I will submit a review.  I take notes on my phone and then copy that to the review later.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Feb 11, 2019)

Pretty sure we've done a TUG review for every timeshare where we've stayed.  (Don't know how many that is.  Regardless, there are more reviews than there are timeshares, because we keep going back to several timeshares  for 2 main reasons -- (1) we like'm, & (2) they show up among the last-minute bargains for the times we want to go.)  

You can check'm out at . . .

http://tug2.com/timeshare-vacation-history.aspx?id=AwayWeGo 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Sandy VDH (Feb 11, 2019)

Conan said:


> I would give top marks to Craigendarroch Scotland, Westin St. John, and Hilton Club NYC.



You are making me rethink my HGVC Scotland choices.  I wanted Dunkeld, which I did get a few days in June, luckily.  I was thinking Coylumbridge for a few more days farther north, but now you have got me rethinking Craigendarroch.  

*Where you in the Lodge or the Suites?*

Having stayed in your other 2 of your top choices, those are both excellent ones.  I only have visited Westin St John once, for a one week stay.  I have stayed at NC NYC about 6 or 7 times.  I miss the lounge access, since I am not an owner there.  I am trying West 57th this summer.


----------



## Conan (Feb 12, 2019)

Sandy VDH said:


> You are making me rethink my HGVC Scotland choices.  I wanted Dunkeld, which I did get a few days in June, luckily.  I was thinking Coylumbridge for a few more days farther north, but now you have got me rethinking Craigendarroch.
> 
> *Where you in the Lodge or the Suites?*



We were in the suites. Very comfortable accommodations with everything you could want or expect. But really what makes it special is location, location, location. Ballater is a lovely town about a mile away; walkable although we always drove. The Queen's castle at Balmoral is a few miles more. We were able to book a private, horseback tour of the grounds with a young guide which puts us one degree of separation from Her Majesty.

The location is also convenient to the Malt Whisky Trail, the Castle Trail, and to Aberdeen, Stonehaven and Dunnottar Castle.


----------



## Panina (Feb 13, 2019)

Today I did 50th review and it ended up being one of my favorites that I have been to.  First time I have been to Eagles Nest in Marco Island.  I am real happy as I purchased a winter and summer flex week without staying here. Marco Island feels like a second home.  Timesharing is a great affordable way for me to stay on Marco Island like a second home without the headaches and expense of owning a place year round.


----------



## amycurl (Feb 13, 2019)

> it reminds me of points to comment on. Then I just cut and paste into tug



I think the single biggest way to increase the number of reviews is to have TUG provide this kind of template (or maybe even in the form of a Google form) so that we could just plug in thoughts. As every writer knows, the biggest issue to overcome is the blank page!!


----------



## VanX (Feb 13, 2019)

Newbies here and just getting started with one complete and a 2nd attempted but it didn’t take.  Will redo the 2nd one this week while we are staying at our 3rd exchange.  

Should have 3rd done by end of February and the 4th when we travel again in July.


----------



## jlp879 (Feb 14, 2019)

amycurl said:


> I think the single biggest way to increase the number of reviews is to have TUG provide this kind of template (or maybe even in the form of a Google form) so that we could just plug in thoughts. As every writer knows, the biggest issue to overcome is the blank page!!



There used to be some kind of a template on the old pre-migration TUG site.  It's since gotten lost in the changeover.

It prompted you to think about the unit, resort amenities, resort activities, how your checkin went, service issues, etc.  

I'm sure Brian could find it (nudge, nudge).


----------



## easyrider (Feb 17, 2019)

I have been leaving reviews on Tug since 2006 under my original user name. I went and looked at these reviews and wondered if some of the resorts I didn't like have improved since the review. I like Tug reviews because the reviews require information that is often left out and usually the reviews include room amenities. 

One thing that I did notice regarding owner reviews, most owners seem to favorably review their resorts. Exchanges seem to come under a bit more scrutiny. We try to go to different resorts every year but usually in the same areas in the same time of year. We are snowbirds I guess. 

Our resort memberships include many resort destinations in Worldmark, Vacation Internationale and Universal Vacation Club. This gives us access to about 18 Hawaiian beach destinations and 11 Mexican beach destination, in winter season, without having to trade. Hawaii and Mexico are the better snowbird destinations, imo. 

We do use these memberships for summer trips to the Pacific Coast to chill , golfing trips and fishing trips to Lake Chelan and Buoy 10. 

The trips are very enjoyable but to me, so is the planning. That is why I read and leave reviews. So thanks for leaving them !!!

Bill


----------



## Sapper (Feb 18, 2019)

How many reviews does it take to get the "Review Crew" thing under your name, and then how many reviews per level (Beginner, Veteran, Expert)?

Looks like I'm currently at six.


----------



## mdurette (Feb 19, 2019)

Wow - Panani, 50!     I bet going back and rereading them also jump starts your memory at some of your lovely trips.

You inspired me and I promise to try my best to do one for every trip.   I returned last night from a small independent in NH that hasn't had a review for years.  It has already been submitted.


----------



## missyrcrews (Feb 19, 2019)

mdurette said:


> Wow - Panani, 50!     I bet going back and rereading them also jump starts your memory at some of your lovely trips.
> 
> You inspired me and I promise to try my best to do one for every trip.   I returned last night from a small independent in NH that hasn't had a review for years.  It has already been submitted.


Can't wait to see where you've been!   

How do we see how many reviews we've done?  I'm assuming there's a button somewhere.  I'm a close second to dear Theo when it comes to technology, though...or maybe I'm "winning" on that front....!


----------



## mdurette (Feb 19, 2019)

missyrcrews said:


> Can't wait to see where you've been!
> 
> How do we see how many reviews we've done?  I'm assuming there's a button somewhere.  I'm a close second to dear Theo when it comes to technology, though...or maybe I'm "winning" on that front....!




Has - sometimes I can find these very easy and sometimes it is a mystery to me!     I just logged into Tug2 and the first screen is my TUG Member Dashboard and a box on the left is "my reviews"

I'm kicking myself that I didn't think of reaching out to you this past weekend.   We were at Mountain View at Crown Ridge in No Conway - we could have met up for a quick hi!


----------



## missyrcrews (Feb 19, 2019)

mdurette said:


> Has - sometimes I can find these very easy and sometimes it is a mystery to me!     I just logged into Tug2 and the first screen is my TUG Member Dashboard and a box on the left is "my reviews"
> 
> I'm kicking myself that I didn't think of reaching out to you this past weekend.   We were at Mountain View at Crown Ridge in No Conway - we could have met up for a quick hi!


That's too bad!  We are right up the road.  I've ventured into N Conway 2 times today, and the teens are clamoring to go again.  My slippers are on...I'm. not. moving!  I've stayed at Crown Ridge many years ago with my parents, but never at the Mountain View section.  Glad you were able to get up north, albeit not to your beloved exit 32.


----------



## WinniWoman (Feb 19, 2019)

mdurette said:


> Has - sometimes I can find these very easy and sometimes it is a mystery to me!     I just logged into Tug2 and the first screen is my TUG Member Dashboard and a box on the left is "my reviews"
> 
> I'm kicking myself that I didn't think of reaching out to you this past weekend.   We were at Mountain View at Crown Ridge in No Conway - we could have met up for a quick hi!




We stayed at Crown Ridge - not Mountain View- many years ago when our son was in college- month of November.
It was a town home. It was ok but not much of a resort feel to it. I hated the pool area. Not a place I ever considered going back to. Hubby didn't care for it either.


----------



## mdurette (Feb 20, 2019)

The Crown Ridge (the houses) and Mountain View have now split.   They run as two separate, even with separate check-in offices.  Previously at MV you could use the pool at CR, now they send you down to Eastern Slope.


----------



## WinniWoman (Feb 20, 2019)

mdurette said:


> The Crown Ridge (the houses) and Mountain View have now split.   They run as two separate, even with separate check-in offices.  Previously at MV you could use the pool at CR, now they send you down to Eastern Slope.




Wow. For sure I wouldn't stay if no pool (and gym).

I definitely like the Suites at Eastern Slope Inn, though. I would have liked to own there. Though I am not crazy about their pool or gym. But I like the vibe of the place and the location.


----------



## jlp879 (Feb 20, 2019)

Sapper said:


> How many reviews does it take to get the "Review Crew" thing under your name, and then how many reviews per level (Beginner, Veteran, Expert)?
> 
> Looks like I'm currently at six.



*Level1: TUG Review Crew Rookie*

granted to all TUG members who have submitted 5 Reviews.


*Level 2: TUG Review Crew Veteran*

granted to all TUG membership who have submitted 10 Reviews


*Level 3: TUG Review Crew Expert*

granted to all TUG members who have submitted 25 Reviews


*Level 4: TUG Review Crew Elite*

granted to all TUG members who have submitted 50 reviews


----------



## jwalk03 (Feb 20, 2019)

I have done 9 reviews in a little over 2 years.  I guess I need to find a 10th to do to up my level!

I just realized I don't have the Review Crew tag over there.  wonder why?


----------



## TUGBrian (Feb 20, 2019)

amycurl said:


> I think the single biggest way to increase the number of reviews is to have TUG provide this kind of template (or maybe even in the form of a Google form) so that we could just plug in thoughts. As every writer knows, the biggest issue to overcome is the blank page!!



we actually used to have a page that offered suggestions on what to put in reviews,  here is a snippet from the review award page (that badly needs to be updated):


*Write a Timeshare Review here*

Enter your Review - consider including to qualify for these awards:

Unit Features
Kitchen Features
Resort Amenities
Size of Unit
Condition of Unit, Resort Buildings, and Property

Staff Friendliness and Responsiveness
Convenience to Area Attractions
Any problems encountered such as check-in problems, room changes, etc.
Your opinion on numerical rating for the resort and why.

Planned Resort Activities such as welcome parties, barbecues, kid programs, and outings
Suitability of Resort for couples
Any Additional fees assessed
What you Exchanged the unit for?


----------



## NiteMaire (Feb 20, 2019)

TUGBrian said:


> we actually used to have a page that offered suggestions on what to put in reviews,  here is a snippet from the review award page (that badly needs to be updated):
> 
> 
> *Write a Timeshare Review here*
> ...


I found that page when I wrote my first review.  I really wanted to qualify for the award so I followed it verbatim.  I add an "Overall" sentence/paragraph at the beginning to set the tone/vibe for the rest of the review.  For future reviews, I may start with a summary/overview paragraph so someone wouldn't need to read any further unless they wanted more detailed information.

Edit: Forgot to add # of reviews.  I have 8, so I'm definitely not the leader of the pack.


----------



## Panina (Feb 20, 2019)

jlp879 said:


> *Level1: TUG Review Crew Rookie*
> 
> granted to all TUG members who have submitted 5 Reviews.
> 
> ...



Didn't realize I get a new title when I hit 50, still at Crew Expert. I am at 52 now.


----------



## Sapper (Feb 21, 2019)

jlp879 said:


> *Level1: TUG Review Crew Rookie*
> 
> granted to all TUG members who have submitted 5 Reviews.
> 
> ...



Four more to the next level, thank you for the info!


----------



## overthehill (Feb 23, 2019)

Panina said:


> Just was wondering who among us that are currently active on TUG has written the most timeshare reviews.  I love reading the reviews and write one everywhere I go. It amazes me I have written 43 since 9/28/2015.  I can just imagine what my number would be if I wrote one since Tug started but I was just a looker in the old days not a participator.
> 
> So how many have you written?  I know there are many that have written many more then me.  And if you haven’t written any recently, here’s my nudge.  I want more to read.



Over 70 since 1999, many of which no longer appear due to a computer update in early 2000’s and due to some resorts closing, i.e. Canaltime at Milton Keynes, England. As other Tuggers commented, I read reviews about resorts we are thinking about trading into. TUG reviews are the best resource for details about a Resort, thanks previously to Bill and now to Brian.


----------



## silentg (Feb 23, 2019)

Panina said:


> Just was wondering who among us that are currently active on TUG has written the most timeshare reviews.  I love reading the reviews and write one everywhere I go. It amazes me I have written 43 since 9/28/2015.  I can just imagine what my number would be if I wrote one since Tug started but I was just a looker in the old days not a participator.
> 
> So how many have you written?  I know there are many that have written many more then me.  And if you haven’t written any recently, here’s my nudge.  I want more to read.


Where can you find how many reviews you have ? I have done many but don’t keep count is iton my profile page?


----------



## Panina (Feb 23, 2019)

silentg said:


> Where can you find how many reviews you have ? I have done many but don’t keep count is iton my profile page?


On the membership dashboard it lists all the reviews you have done.  There is no counter you have to scroll through and count.


----------



## flyguy (Feb 23, 2019)

I'm at 47 since 2007.


----------



## RichardinLakeland (Feb 23, 2019)

I've done 22 reviews but I'm only showing as a "Tug Review Crew: Rookie".
I must be doing wrong.


----------



## Panina (Feb 23, 2019)

RichardinLakeland said:


> I've done 22 reviews but I'm only showing as a "Tug Review Crew: Rookie".
> I must be doing wrong.


Sometims they get behind updating the titles.


----------



## tomt73 (Feb 23, 2019)

Looks like I'm at about 25 so far. Some are "update" reviews, particularly in our "home" resorts. I try to use TUG's suggested outline for any new reviews in order to be thorough and factual. We usually swap in order to go places we haven't been, and most of our days are spent traveling around the local area near each resort. I usually wind up writing a fair amount about "local attractions".


----------



## silentg (Feb 25, 2019)

I’m not finding it, where is membership dashboard?


----------



## silentg (Feb 25, 2019)

Panina said:


> Just was wondering who among us that are currently active on TUG has written the most timeshare reviews.  I love reading the reviews and write one everywhere I go. It amazes me I have written 43 since 9/28/2015.  I can just imagine what my number would be if I wrote one since Tug started but I was just a looker in the old days not a participator.
> 
> So how many have you written?  I know there are many that have written many more then me.  And if you haven’t written any recently, here’s my nudge.  I want more to read.


I have 43 listed, I know I’ve done more, but way back when?


----------



## silentg (Feb 25, 2019)

deleted


----------



## easyrider (Oct 2, 2022)

I'm pretty sure I just wrote my 60th review. Shouldn't that put me in a different category than expert. I wouldn't mind *Mr* *°F *and will gladly keep writing reviews without any change.

Bill


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Oct 2, 2022)

I have no idea how many I have written over the years, but I can tell you I am really bad about doing them, and it seems the more we travel lately, the less reviews I write.  I will work on it.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Oct 2, 2022)

Currently at 63 reviews, guess I've done about a dozen more since I last posted on this thread.


----------

